# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [22-03-18] UMTv2 / UMTPro - QcFire v2.0 - Oppo A71 CPH1801, Coolpad 3632A/3636A etc.

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce UMTv2 / UMT Pro* *Innovative and Intelligent** 
QcFire v2.0
The Ultimate Qualcomm Tool*   *QcFire supports hundreds more Brands and Model than listed*    *Supported Functions*
- Read / Write Firmware
- IMEI Repair in FTM + Flash Mode (ZTE) - _New!!!_
- Backup / Reset / Restore Security (EFS)
- Reset FRP (Google Factory Reset Protection)
- Format UserData
- Read Pattern Lock (Android < 6.0, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Reset Locks (PIN, Password, Pattern w/o Data Loss, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Enable Diag (Need OEM Unlock, May not work on BL Locked Devices)
- Reboot to EDL from Fastboot
- Reset Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Disable Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Factory Reset (sideload Mode) for Xiaomi Devices _Note : Some features are device/brand specific, may not work on all devices._    *Added New Devices:* *Oppo* - A71 (CPH1801)
- Only Format FS is Supported for this phone.
- You must select Oppo as Brand and A71 CPH1801 as Model.
- It will help you to remove Pattern / PIN / Password.
- FRP lock may activate after Format FS and you need to use manual trick to get rid of it. *-** It may also reset FRP on some old fimware (NOT on new)*   *Coolpad*
- 3632A - _Exclusive_
- 3635A
- 3636A - _Exclusive_  *Jio*
- F50Y  *ZTE*
- Axon 8 (A2018)
- Blade X Max (Z983)
- Blade Z Max (Z982)
- Fanfare 2 (Z815)
- Grand X Max 2 (Z988)
- Vodafone Smart Prime 7 (VFD600)
- Vodafone Smart V8 (VFD710)
- ZMax Grand LTE (Z916BL)    *Repair IMEI for ZTE Phones*
- Connect phone in FTM mode for this function.
- Follow further software instructions.
- Software will automatically, Read QCN, Reset EFS, and write back QCN.   *Fixed FTM2EDL Function 
Fixed Bug in Full EFS Reset*  *Updated Flashing Routine to Support ZTE Factory Firmware*  *Update Internal Loader Database*  *Minor Bugfixes and Improvements*    *A LOT MORE DEVICES SUPPORTED THAN LISTED*    *It Has Begun...* *Keep Following Us...** Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...    * * SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT**      WARNING : * * ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO             ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT   ENDORSE    OR        ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL.   USER IS    SOLE        RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH   USE OF    FEATURES   PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN /   MEID /    IMEI.**   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING -** READ CAREFULLY**
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::      How to Download:* *- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].*       *PLEASE         DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY     POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE  AND        SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC     POST WILL BE DELETED  IMMEDIATELY.*

----------

